# ? about funky periods and fertility/possible pg?



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

My period comes about every 4-7 weeks. It is always 8-9 days long.









My period was technically "due" around the 20th of this month. It's still not here. In that time frame sex has happened and I'm curious if there is a possibility of pregnancy when my period was already "late"? Can you still be fertile in that time after your period is due?

I "felt" fertile but I don't take temps or anything like that to know.

I really need to understand cycles and fertility better than I do.


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

I've got something similar going on with me. My period is usually regular, but last cycle was a week late and this cycle is something like three weeks late.

From what I understand, one's luteal phase (between ovulation and your period) is generally consistent in length. So what mainly determines the length of a given cycle will be when you ovulate. So if you ovulated late (like when your period was "due") it's possible you could have conceived.

I'm finding it a bit frustrating, since I don't know if I ovulated this cycle at all, nor do I know whether I will ovulate before getting a period, or just skip ovulation all together (an "anovulatory cycle"). Since I'm open to pregnancy, it's not a problem per se, but I'd really like to know when I should test!

If I were you, I'd test because if you did conceive around the 20th when your period was due, you could probably get a positive test by now, since it's been two weeks.

Good luck!


----------

